# Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 Limited Edition - Jetzt zwei Lizenzen zum Preis von einer [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 Limited Edition - Jetzt zwei Lizenzen zum Preis von einer [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 Limited Edition - Jetzt zwei Lizenzen zum Preis von einer [Anzeige]


----------



## X Broster (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe diese Edition bei Amazon vor zwei Tagen für 24,99€ eingekauft.

Das Hammer Angebot also nicht unbedingt.


----------



## stoepsel (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja,manchmal sind unsere Jungs hier halt ein wenig laaaangsaaaam....

@PCGH-Team
Sorry,nicht übel nehmen...


----------



## Willforce (18. Dezember 2010)

KIS ist sein Geld in jedem Fall wert. 
Nutze das schon seit Jahren.


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Dezember 2010)

Die 2011er gibs doch in paar Monaten eh wieder in der Computer Bild.


----------

